# [OVERLAY] Gnome 2.11.90

## assente

Per i curiosi/coraggiosi c'è un overlay del Gnome che verrà

http://raphael.slinckx.net/files/goverlay.tar.bz2

Qui le novità http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/

PS: c'è anche il packages.unmask

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  More software is taking advantage of the Hardware Abstraction Layer from Project Utopia. HAL-aware applications can display more information to the user, as well as benefit from "it just works" plug and play style hardware support. GNOME-VFS in GNOME 2.12 has improved integration with HAL, and now gives more visual cues about the types and names of media devices.
> 
> 

 

Figata.

Mi fate venire voglia di tornare a gnome...

----------

## xoen

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui le novità http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/

 

Che bello non vedo l'ora...appena ho tempo gli do una bella lettura...GNOME spacca sempre di più comunque (è sempre il migliore...d'altronde scopiazza da Mac OS X  :Wink:  )

Quindi metteranno l'editor del menu...

un plugin di totem per firefox

Il nuovo tema di default (fin ora GNOME di default non era proprio bellissimo...)

integrazione con cairo!!! (e vai con il vettoriale e la qualità d'immagine! GTK+ spaccano...)

Il tanto atteso nuovo sistema di copia ed incolla che funziona anche dopo aver chiuso l'applicazione sorgente...

HAL e Volume Manager di serie...per rendere il tutto moooolto più user-friendly, (Colleghi qualcosa e puoi subito usarla senza sbattimenti, comandi in console etc...)

Anteprime dei file quando si cerca qualcosa tramite GNOME

Evince...un visualizzatore di diversi tipi di file

Insomma...sembra che ci siano più novità rispetto alla "passata" versione 2.10...sembra anche che gli sviluppatori GNOME si stiano dando una "svegliata" che stiano dando più importanza all'aspetto di GNOME, al marketing, e sopratutto alle esigenze/richieste degli utenti...

In generale poi GNOME si dimostra sempre bello, facile da usare, all'avanguardia e pieno di novità tecnologiche: Cairo, HAL, a partire dalla prossima versione 2.12, e beagle in un prossimo futuro...ed altri progetti che rendono GNOME grandioso...

(Sarebbe bello avere anche un programma di masterizzazione semidecente di serie...ma c'è graveman che colmerà il vuoto, o almeno si spera).

Fine spot.

----------

## federico

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma...sembra che ci siano più novità rispetto alla "passata" versione 2.10...sembra anche che gli sviluppatori GNOME si stiano dando una "svegliata" che stiano dando più importanza all'aspetto di GNOME, al marketing, e sopratutto alle esigenze/richieste degli utenti...
> 
> 

 

Pare proprio di si

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *assente wrote:*   

> PS: c'è anche il packages.unmask

 

ho appena fatto il sync, ma non c'è nesun ebuild per gnome-2.6.12

forse non ho capito cosa intendevi dire?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse c'è proprio il file package.unmask con tutti i componenti di gnome

----------

## fctk

 *xoen wrote:*   

> (Sarebbe bello avere anche un programma di masterizzazione semidecente di serie...ma c'è graveman che colmerà il vuoto, o almeno si spera).

 

c'è anche gnomebaker che a me, sinceramente, piace ancor di +...  :Smile: 

----------

## assente

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è anche gnomebaker che a me, sinceramente, piace ancor di +... 

 

Sono ancora a k3b, ma gnomebaker (dalla 0.4) dovrebbe fare tutto quello che mi serve:

 *Quote:*   

> * Add on the fly burning for data cds.

   :Surprised: 

Comunque nel packages.unmask ci sono 4 dipendenze e non mi è servito smascherare il mondo

----------

## Josuke

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   PS: c'è anche il packages.unmask 
> 
> ho appena fatto il sync, ma non c'è nesun ebuild per gnome-2.6.12
> 
> forse non ho capito cosa intendevi dire?

 

nel senso che c'è un file dentro quel file compresso in cui ci sono le voci da mettere in packages.unmask

----------

## Josuke

Non so voi ma io ho dei problemi ad installare evolution, mi da problemi con le patch e poi con configure: error: Package requirements (libgtkhtml-3.8 ) were not met....ma quel pacchetto non mi pare esista ancora, da quel che so arriva fino alla 3.7

----------

## Raffo

bello bello bello, vorrei tanto provarlo, ma credo che aspetterò, nn voglio incasinarmi troppo il sistema....

----------

## Josuke

l'overlay che sta qui sembra andare meglio http://starship.python.net/crew/marduk/blog/entry/1122911730.78,27562

----------

## golaprofonda

Non vedo l ora di provarlo!!!

Per la release ufficiale fine settembre vero??  :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## Onip

sbav sbav.....  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io ho già provato in anteprima evince... e debbo dire che è una vera gallata!!! E' mooooolto + veloce di gpdf e company e poi il fatto che è multiformato è una comodità assoluta... un must  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flowolf

http://www.steev.net.

Lo sto compilando proprio ora, mi mancano una decina di pacchetti, quanto prima vi faro' sapere i risultati.

----------

## Josuke

si l'overlay sul sito consigliato da DarkSSJ sembra essere il migliore

----------

## SilverXXX

Proprio bello. Toccherà provarlo (ma aspetto che venga aggiunto in portage magari)

----------

## unarana

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tanto atteso nuovo sistema di copia ed incolla che funziona anche dopo aver chiuso l'applicazione sorgente...
> 
> 

 

Finalmente!!!! :Very Happy:  Era (anzi è  :Sad:  ) l'unica cosa che non sopporto davvero di Gnome

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## flowolf

Ho finito di installare e devo dire che non ho avuto il minimo problema.

Buon divertimento...  :Cool: 

----------

## RexRocker

cavolo mi state facendo voglia di installarlo pure a me .....

però è dura lasciare window maker. Dovrò riflettere un bel pò su questo

ciao

Rex

----------

## SilverXXX

Alla fine non ho resistio  :Sad:  lo sto installando, anche se mifinirà il posto su disco a metà, ho preparato una partizione di 2 gigi su cui schiaffare /usr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

confermo l'overlay che avevo segnalato da qualche problema.. sulla mia macchina-da-esperimenti dava errore su pango freetype e gtk+ ho tolto qualche patch dagli ebuild e adesso sta proseguendo..  :Very Happy: 

Non l'avrei mai fatto, ma sarebbe stato possibile lasciare pulita la /usr/ e installare tutto su /usr/local ?

tipo GARNOME? quindi cambiare temporaneamente /usr/ in /usr/local e avere 2 versioni di GNOME/gtk in parallalo utilizzando portage?

----------

## Josuke

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Ho finito di installare e devo dire che non ho avuto il minimo problema.
> 
> Buon divertimento... 

 

anche io con l'overlay segnalato da te...nessun problema

----------

## SilverXXX

Io ho un problema con gal in compilazione. Adesso sto mettendo gnome-light, dopo magari faccio il passaggio alla "grossa".

ps qualcuno ha avuto problemi con gal?

----------

## SilverXXX

Scusate ma è scpapato fuori un problema  :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS...

configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.5.2-head) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

```

Finora mi aveva sempre trovato le librerie, quelle citate per caso sono installate in path particolari?

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Figata.
> 
> Mi fate venire voglia di tornare a gnome...

 

azz se ti capisco: io sono stato sempre un fedelissimo di kde

ma finalmente ho trovato un giusto e produttivo compromesso:

Gnone => notebook (kde lo ammazzava di I/O e il disco è lento al contrario della macchina :\)

Kde => Fisso (con una Cpu + lenta rispetto al notebook ma con buoni dischi rulla)

e adesso mi godo tutte le belle features che entrambi di release in release introducono

(ed ho risolto anche il problema notebook),

----------

## unz

confermo che l'overlay di steev è il più potente ed aggiornato ... quasi error-free ... da 2 settimane aggiorno lo gnomo alla grande. Okkio che steev è un pò restio a mettere le rXX, quindi occhio alle date degli ebuilds, a volte tocca riemergere un pacchetto con lo stesso numero, ma con l'installer migliorato [patch e altro]

----------

## unarana

Per chi lo ha installato: sapete se gnome-bluetooth ha ripreso a funzionare in questa release?

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Per chi lo ha installato: sapete se gnome-bluetooth ha ripreso a funzionare in questa release?
> 
> Ciao 

 

Non dirmi che dava errore.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma si decidono a integrarlo, gli autori gnome, dannazione?

----------

## Josuke

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Per chi lo ha installato: sapete se gnome-bluetooth ha ripreso a funzionare in questa release?
> 
> Ciao 

 

in realtà non ho avuto nessun problema..mai quindi sono stupito  :Shocked: 

----------

## mouser

Sara', per un attimo avevo deciso di ritornare a spippolare un po' con gnome.....

In ogni caso anche questo (come pure l'ultima release ufficiale) non riesce in nessun modo a compilare gpdf (ho provato anche a mettere mano ai files header, ma nada), e quindi credo che restero' alla mia cara tripletta larswm/pawm/blackbox (a seconda dell'umore  :Laughing:  )

Comunque, noto che graficamente (e, a quanto scrivono e scrivete, anche funzionalmente) stia facendo grossi passi avanti....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Sara', per un attimo avevo deciso di ritornare a spippolare un po' con gnome.....
> 
> In ogni caso anche questo (come pure l'ultima release ufficiale) non riesce in nessun modo a compilare gpdf 

 

Beh però se installi evince non ne hai bisogno di gpdf, tra l'altro evince è molto + veloce, utilizza le poppler che sono librerie di rendering molto molto veloci utilizzate anche da xpdf.  :Wink: 

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

Edit: io utilizzo una versione light di gnome, con solo l'essenziale visto che a me piace firefox e thunderbird e pochi atri fronzoli.. ti dico che va velocissimo  :Very Happy: 

P.S: chiaramente non a livelli di un singolo WM eh eh eh Fluxbox non lo batte nessuto  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

SCusate ma gnome nuovo non fa più arrotolare le finestre? non c'è il comando neanche nel menu.

----------

## unarana

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *unarana wrote:*   Per chi lo ha installato: sapete se gnome-bluetooth ha ripreso a funzionare in questa release?
> 
> Ciao  
> 
> Non dirmi che dava errore..... 
> ...

 

Nel 2.10 va da schifo, per ora uso kbluetooth, che è veramente un ottimo prodotto  :Smile: 

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

